# CF Army Combat Top is too long..



## JesseC (1 Oct 2012)

I wear a 44z The length on the arms is fine, but it goes down a little too low. I fear that if I go down to a 42 or even a 40, the length on the arms will be too short. Any ideas?


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Oct 2012)

Welcome to clothing stores. We have two sizes: too big, too small... pick one.  >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Oct 2012)

They have tailors employed by the CF


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Oct 2012)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> They have tailors employed by the CF



Who won't touch anything unless its initial/just ordered DEU. I asked about having my shirts taken in at the waist because the only ones that fit the length of my arms are made for fat people and was told to "wait for the new combat shirts, they have an elastic waist".

However, if you do find a base that will tailor them let me know and I'll go there to get the shirts tailored.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Oct 2012)

Well they fix zippers on combats so who know's.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Oct 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Welcome to clothing stores. We have two sizes: too big, too small... pick one.  >


Not true, the CF has issued a third size recently... lucky.


----------



## rifleman (1 Oct 2012)

Usually the third size is n/s


----------



## chrisf (1 Oct 2012)

They're combats... they're not meant or required to be perfectly tailored... do they keep you from being naked in the face of the enemy? Then they're servicable.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Oct 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> They're combats... they're not meant or required to be perfectly tailored... do they keep you from being naked in the face of the enemy? Then they're servicable.


The only thing that doesn't make me feel naked in the face of the enemy is my rifle with 2x frontline ammo load.  But then again my wife does say I'm a little "different".


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2012)

rifleman said:
			
		

> Usually the third size is n/s



Or on EBay.


----------



## bridges (2 Oct 2012)

Is it even allowed to tailor combats?


----------



## TN2IC (8 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Is it even allowed to tailor combats?



No.. any neither is my Wide Brimmed Floppy Hat.


----------



## Snaketnk (8 Oct 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> They're combats... they're not meant or required to be perfectly tailored... do they keep you from being naked in the face of the enemy? Then they're servicable.



The fact of the matter is we spend 99% of our time in combats in garrison, or in the public eye. Having a good fitting set of combats in fairly good condition is something every soldier should strive to do. It's also our garrison dress... unless you think we should reserve our combats for field stuff and bring back the garrison dress?


----------



## my72jeep (8 Oct 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> The fact of the matter is we spend 99% of our time in combats in garrison, or in the public eye. Having a good fitting set of combats in fairly good condition is something every soldier should strive to do. It's also our garrison dress... unless you think we should reserve our combats for field stuff and bring back the garrison dress?


Oh now you done it  :facepalm: there will be a memmo out on it next week.


----------



## Robert0288 (8 Oct 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> unless you think we should reserve our combats for field stuff and bring back the garrison dress?



Nothing to see here.  Move along


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> The fact of the matter is we spend 99% of our time in combats in garrison, or in the public eye. Having a good fitting set of combats in fairly good condition is something every soldier should strive to do. It's also our garrison dress... unless you think we should reserve our combats for field stuff and bring back the garrison dress?



Agreed, however soldiers do not fit any particular mold, that is to say not everyone looks good in a uniform and may not fit  the sizing system. 

Plus we are not allowed, by QR & O to alter uniforms, other than DEU.

Plus some soldiers are bit.....portly? And do not look good in any uniform.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Plus some soldiers are bit.....portly? And do not look good in any uniform.



There are Maternity sizes that are issued.    >


----------



## Shamrock (9 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Agreed, however soldiers do not fit any particular mold, that is to say not everyone looks good in a uniform and may not fit  the sizing system.
> 
> Plus we are not allowed, by QR & O to alter uniforms, other than DEU.
> 
> Plus some soldiers are bit.....portly? And do not look good in any uniform.



Unfortunately, the mould used to fashion our uniforms was more cubic than soldierly.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Oct 2012)

JesseC said:
			
		

> I wear a 44z The length on the arms is fine, but it goes down a little too low. I fear that if I go down to a 42 or even a 40, the length on the arms will be too short. Any ideas?



Ever consider rack therapy?


----------



## PJGary (10 Oct 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> The fact of the matter is we spend 99% of our time in combats in garrison, or in the public eye. Having a good fitting set of combats in fairly good condition is something every soldier should strive to do. It's also our garrison dress... unless you think we should reserve our combats for field stuff and bring back the garrison dress?



 :nod:

I think everyone has seen someone walking around and looked at them and just went...  ??? Do you not realize your clothes do not even come in the ballpark of fitting you and you look like a soup sandwitch? 

Like really skinny guys who look like they're wearing MC Hammer pants... JUST GET NEW PANTS!


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Oct 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> Like really skinny guys who look like they're wearing MC Hammer pants... JUST GET NEW PANTS!



Good luck. If you're tall and skinny in the CF you get MC hammer pants and a combat moomoo.


----------



## MeatheadMick (11 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Good luck. If you're tall and skinny in the CF you get MC hammer pants and a combat moomoo.



Not to mention, even if you do attempt to get better fitting pants, clothing stores probably will not have your size (or anything mildly resembling it) in stock... but don't worry, the new combats are coming out.......................................     _*eventually*_  :nod:


----------



## c_canuk (17 Aug 2017)

so, I've got a set of the newest combats, and while they are a nicer cut... the tall/skinny guys getting MC Hammer Pants and a Combat Moomoo is WORSE! Because of my shoulder width and torso length I wore a 7644, that size isn't in the system apparently, and the only size that won't be too tight is 7648. I look like a little kid wearing his dad's uniform for fuck sakes! How the fuck is this acceptable? Who are they modeling these for, Chris Farley?

So... venting aside, what's the procedure for getting these altered? Can I take them to the base tailor (or closest thing in the NCR?) or do I have to do it under the table, and play dumb if anyone notices?


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Aug 2017)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> so, I've got a set of the newest combats, and while they are a nicer cut... the tall/skinny guys getting MC Hammer Pants and a Combat Moomoo is WORSE! Because of my shoulder width and torso length I wore a 7644, that size isn't in the system apparently, and the only size that won't be too tight is 7648. I look like a little kid wearing his dad's uniform for frig sakes! How the frig is this acceptable? Who are they modeling these for, Chris Farley?
> 
> So... venting aside, what's the procedure for getting these altered? Can I take them to the base tailor (or closest thing in the NCR?) or do I have to do it under the table, and play dumb if anyone notices?



Its been a while since I worked clothing but I do believe that operational clothing, which CADPAT is, are not to be tailored.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Aug 2017)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> so, I've got a set of the newest combats, and while they are a nicer cut... the tall/skinny guys getting MC Hammer Pants and a Combat Moomoo is WORSE! Because of my shoulder width and torso length I wore a 7644, that size isn't in the system apparently, and the only size that won't be too tight is 7648. I look like a little kid wearing his dad's uniform for frig sakes! How the frig is this acceptable? Who are they modeling these for, Chris Farley?
> 
> So... venting aside, what's the procedure for getting these altered? Can I take them to the base tailor (or closest thing in the NCR?) or do I have to do it under the table, and play dumb if anyone notices?



I recommend a 'tailoring parade'.

Fall in the platoon, in the gym, in their underwear, and have them bring all their combat clothing and boots with them. Pair them off in approximate height/weight.

Give them no more than one hour. Exactly. Trade clothing until everyone is equally dissatisfied.

Soldier on....


----------



## c_canuk (17 Aug 2017)

:rofl:

The whole point of getting a set of these, was so that when I was seen by dignitaries, while providing support to certain VVIPs, we'd look like a smartly dressed cohesive team. Unfortunately unless I get these tailored, it's going to look like something less professional.


----------

